# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Hans-Hermann Hoppe: From Aristocracy to Monarchy to Democracy

## Occam's Banana

New monograph available from the Mises Institute: http://mises.org/library/aristocracy-monarchy-democracy

*From Aristocracy to Monarchy to Democracy: A Tale of Moral and Economic Folly and Decay*

In this _tour de force_ essay, Hans-Hermann Hoppe turns the  standard account of historical governmental progress on its head. While  the state is an evil in all its forms, monarchy is, in many ways, far  less pernicious than democracy. Hoppe shows the evolution of government  away from aristocracy, through monarchy, and toward the corruption and  irresponsibility of democracy to have been identical with the growth of  the leviathan state. There is hope for liberty, as Hoppe explains, but  it lies not in reversing these steps, but rather through secession and  decentralization. This pocket-sized, eye-opening monograph is ideal for  sharing with friends. It can revolutionize the way a reader sees society  and the state.

*PDF*: http://mises.org/sites/default/files...ext%202014.pdf
*EPUB*: http://mises.org/sites/default/files...Democracy.epub
*PAPER*: http://store.mises.org/Paperback-P10960.aspx

----------


## Lucille

TY!  Downloaded (but I have yet to figure out how to save it to kindle even though Ronin did the google search for me).




> If Hoppe is no exponent of progress here, though, he does not leave us with a counsel of despair. The democratic States frenzied finance cannot continue indefinitely; and he finds grounds for hope in a movement toward smaller, decentralized governments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Economic crisis hits, and an impending meltdown will stimulate decentralizing tendencies, separatist and secessionist movements, and lead to the breakup of empire.
> 			
> 		
> ...


That's what I'm hoping and waiting for.

I had a dream a few years back that I met Hoppe.  It was great, then I woke up.  

Thanks again!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Here's a speech Hoppe gave a year and a half ago on the same subject:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIUSctVPCCU

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> New monograph available from the Mises Institute: http://mises.org/library/aristocracy-monarchy-democracy
> 
> *From Aristocracy to Monarchy to Democracy: A Tale of Moral and Economic Folly and Decay*
> 
> In this _tour de force_ essay, Hans-Hermann Hoppe turns the  standard account of historical governmental progress on its head. While  the state is an evil in all its forms, monarchy is, in many ways, far  less pernicious than democracy. Hoppe shows the evolution of government  away from aristocracy, through monarchy, and toward the corruption and  irresponsibility of democracy to have been identical with the growth of  the leviathan state. There is hope for liberty, as Hoppe explains, but  it lies not in reversing these steps, but rather through secession and  decentralization. This pocket-sized, eye-opening monograph is ideal for  sharing with friends. It can revolutionize the way a reader sees society  and the state.
> 
> *PDF*: http://mises.org/sites/default/files...ext%202014.pdf
> *EPUB*: http://mises.org/sites/default/files...Democracy.epub
> *PAPER*: http://store.mises.org/Paperback-P10960.aspx





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Occam's Banana again.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> TY!  Downloaded (but I have yet to figure out how to save it to kindle even though Ronin did the google search for me).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping and waiting for.
> 
> I had a dream a few years back that I met Hoppe.  It was great, then I woke up.  
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm thankful that Mises is android friendly. I just wish i knew when a RPF or search engine link is a download and what it is I'm clicking on. I think I have downloaded "Democracy, The God That Failed" about five times in the past year.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Got the PDF.  Thanks!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> TY! Downloaded (but I have yet to figure out how to save it to kindle even though Ronin did the google search for me).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping and waiting for.
> 
> I had a dream a few years back that I met Hoppe. It was great, then I woke up. 
> 
> Thanks again!



http://www.amazon.com/Aristocracy-Mo...keywords=hoppe

----------


## willwash

Given the three choices of aristocracy, monarchy, and democracy, I'd take aristocracy.  The competing aristocratic families are often a check on each other, they are accountable to smaller and more localized communities, and each is individually less powerful than a despotic monarch.  There is also usually some wiggle room for exceptional regular people to become aristocrats.  The folly of democracy needs no exposition here...it is the worst of the three.

All three are bad choices compared to constitutional republic, but of the three, aristocracy is the best.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Given the three choices of aristocracy, monarchy, and democracy, I'd take aristocracy.  The competing aristocratic families are often a check on each other, they are accountable to smaller and more localized communities, and each is individually less powerful than a despotic monarch.  There is also usually some wiggle room for exceptional regular people to become aristocrats.  The folly of democracy needs no exposition here...it is the worst of the three.
> *
> All three are bad choices compared to constitutional republic*, but of the three, aristocracy is the best.


How so? (Hoppe includes democratic republicanism under the broader term "democracy", and rightly so because much of the system is determined democratically-at least, on paper)

----------

